# my recovery story( im about 85-90% recovered)



## seanhunta (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi i promised you i would come back to write about how i started to feel normal again, well here goes.....
if you've seen my old posts u will know that ocd drugs were my triggers that caused my dp, but i dont know if i was predisposed to it, anyways. what i did to reach normality was no.1 i bought the linden method, many u dont believe in it but theres ur problem that method changed my life dramatically, i changed my diet habits quited the booze **** the lot and got really fit. this then helped me get a job teaching in a school which was at first terrifying but then the best thing i did all year, the method helps you break out of the fear barrier that holds you back, the method is a great way to get into a routine a healthy normal non anxious routine. i stopped going on this site also, because i believe its better to replace the internet chatrooms with normal life practices, put it this way u want to be like everyelse in realtity right? then u have to start behaving like 1, the more u dwell wallow in self pity, the longer u'll feel crap, i know how u feel, its crap to wake every morning hoping for one day your life will come bak, unless u start to make postive efforts to change negative old patterns nothing will change i assure u. theres one major thing that helped me get ova that last hurdle, most of u suffer with super sonic hearing am i right? well this was the cause of my anxiety i have no doubt this and self doubt. i soon realised that i needed something that would drown out noises that your not supposed to hear, so i had an audiogram done and then sent the results away then they made a cd for sound therapy for me which was personlised for me, the high freq soinds i was hearing were on the cd and as i started using the therapy within days i started feeling real more connected within myself 4 days after i experienced an unbelivable transformation, it started down the back of my neck and consumed my whole body with feeling it was simply amazing, fuck sex and drugs the lot this was the best feeling eva, im still using the cd and it keeps getting betta, if i could offer a bit of advice and that is find out wat triggers your anxiety mine was sound and i usd sound therapy, good luck to you all god bless hang in there and remember that your anxity means nothing, its false fear nothing more, and dont make dp a big monster invite it in and will soon fade.

peace x
Seany boy


----------



## meghan28 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the post and grats on your recovery. Hope all is well.


----------



## cyberafrica (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi

I am curious


> they made a cd for sound therapy for me which was personlised for me


Who's they??? Is this diagnosed and is the sound therapy provided by an audiologist?


----------



## seanhunta (Jan 31, 2008)

my mum is a neuro developmental therapist she has connections with people that work with making cds for sound therapy the name is johanson sound therapy, its great every time i use it i instantly feel betta. it tunes your mind back into your body and helps sync the two,


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi, I remember your name and its great to hear you are doing so well. Its also great that you came back to share your advice.

Im interested in sound therapies. We all vibrate as energy and at different frequencies.

Here is an interesting link.
*Frequencies*


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi,

thanks for your post, just wondering how can I get a CD?

Robs x


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

I'd like one too!

Chris


----------



## cyberafrica (Feb 14, 2008)

Found a website..... http://www.johansensoundtherapy.com/

Kind Regards,

Cyber A


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks cyberafrica, I searched for a website briefly but couldnt find one. I am quite interested in getting a CD too, obviously not for depersonalisation, but for the other benifits it may offer.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

*This is soooo important.*

You see!!!!!

There are things that we can do!!!!!

We can help ourselves.

Nobody can do it but us.

Doctors say there is nothing they can do - true.
But they no nothing about what we have and how it is possiblewhat we can at least minimize the DP.
PM me anybody.
i am starting a list.


----------



## seanhunta (Jan 31, 2008)

just get an audiogram done on, then ring or email the johanson sound therapy company and they should make you a cd its not expensive, good luck to u all. please help yourselves get out ther and live life dont dwell on this crap


----------

